# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  طرابلس تصدر قانونا يجرم "تمجيد" القذافي او نظامه

## hazem mohamed

اعلن المجلس الوطني الانتقالي الليبي الاربعاء تبني قانون ينص على تجريم كل من "يمجد" معمر القذافي او ابناءه او نظامه او ينشر "اشاعات كاذبة".

واورد القانون الذي تمت تلاوته امام الصحافيين "يعد من الدعايات المثيرة الثناء على معمر القذافي ونظام حكمه وافكاره واولاده وتمجيدهم"، ويحكم من يقوم بذلك "بالسجن المؤبد".

واضاف القانون "يعاقب بالسجن كل من اذاع اخبارا او بيانات او اشاعات كاذبة او مغرضة في اثناء الحرب او قام بدعاية مثيرة وكان من شان ذلك الحاق ضرر بالاستعدادات الحربية للدفاع عن البلاد او القاء الرعب بين الناس او لاضعاف الروح المعنوية للمواطنين"، مؤكدا انه "يعتبر في حكم الحرب الظروف التي تمر بها البلاد".

ونص قانون ثان يتصل بالفترة الانتقالية في ليبيا على سجن كل شخص يمس بثورة 17 شباط/فبراير الليبية او يحتقر الديانة الاسلامية او السلطة او الدولة ومؤسساتها.

واعلن المجلس الانتقالي قانونا ثالثا الاربعاء يضع تحت مراقبة السلطات القضائية كل الممتلكات والاموال التي راكمتها اسرة القذافي والعديد من وجوه النظام السابق وفق قائمة بالاشخاص والشركات حددها المجلس.

والغى المجلس مادة من قانون الاحزاب السياسية كانت تحظر انشاء احزاب على اساس ديني او قبلي او عرقي، وفق نص القانون الذي تلي الاربعاء امام الصحافيين.

والنص الذي تلاه عضو اللجنة القانونية في المجلس الوطني الانتقالي لم يتضمن اي اشارة الى حظر الاحزاب الدينية او القبلية، بخلاف ما كان اعلنه المجلس الانتقالي الاسبوع الفائت.

 yahoo

----------

